# Strong Plants



## StonedCold (Jan 5, 2007)

I was wondering the names of any potent plants, that didn't cause the couch lock.  I'm tired of people comparing potency with the feeling of passing out .  Please name some if you know of any.  Thanks!:ccc:

To add on, since they will most likely be Sativas, any type that is relatively quick from seed to bud, with short flowering times.  I'm taking about MAX of 11 weeks flowering, since the 7-9 week Indica is much quicker.  I'm assuming that Sativas require the same veg time as well, but I could be wrong.  Someone shed some light on this matter.


----------

